# Lighting!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a lighting fixture for a 90 gallon reef that will be supporting sps?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i would reccomend the tek six bulb 48" unit, its reasonably priced and six 54watt T5,s are gonna make anything grow. J&L aquatics online has very good pricing.. and there is a couple used ones on aquariumpros.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh man I wanted to grab a tel light too but ={ I missed the boat. I also wanted to get the shimmering effect too shhh can't choose between m/h and t5


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

your hydro bill will be scarry with halides .. i wish i never went with halides because now i cant give up the shimmer.. but if you never have it then you wont know what your missing.. and t5s give you more color options.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

mops.ca may well be willing to match the J&L pricing on Tek lights and you can save on the shipping. (I think there's usually shipping charges on these because they're oversized?)


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

That's just it!!! I have seen the shimmer!! Ahhhh


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

cablemike said:


> your hydro bill will be scarry with halides .. i wish i never went with halides because now i cant give up the shimmer.. but if you never have it then you wont know what your missing.. and t5s give you more color options.


Not much of difference in pricing on the hydro for a MH Fixture for a 90g and a T5HO. Depends on what you go with if any for supplimenting on the MH fixture.

You must also consider the bulb replacement every 8-12 months. 1 MH Bulb maybe $50. 6 T5HO bulbs $150 

Many individuals are switching over to the T5HO units and making there tanks an awful blue by keeping just high K rated bulbs in the fixture.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

wahhaha if only someone is selling a giesemann infinity for 500. =(...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Based on user comments, current USA lights should be avoided. TEK lights have much better reflectors and you choose the bulb. Higher priced like ATI and others have better reflector and ballasts, and cooling, so it really comes down to price. The overally efficiency on T5HO fixture will be likely better at higher price.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> you can always stick a couple of computer fans on the end like I did  about 10 bucks each at tiger direct
> 
> to be honest, I have put TEK lighting besides my Current USA and I see no difference, but of course, most likely my eyes are not focus and detailed enough to see the difference.


http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=50487


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> to be honest, I have put TEK lighting besides my Current USA and I see no difference, but of course, most likely my eyes are not focus and detailed enough to see the difference.


It's bulbs dependent, I have CurrentUSA fixtures that I switch in IceCap T5HO bulbs and the differences is HUGE (comparing to the default CurrentUSA bulbs). The ballast, there's some difference but not very huge difference. Individual reflectors also comes into play in the overall efficiency but not to the coloring.

fyi currentusa t5ho is discontinued (for awhile but they are still pretty available)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> it comes down to thinking of the extra price is worth it.
> 
> of course a M6 would drive better than a M3, but for the price difference, most settle on a M3 as its still a great car
> 
> maybe my 8 bulbs would be equal to having 6 TEK bulbs, but I payed much less, and have 8 bulbs to play with now lol


I'd settle on a M3 even if M3 is more expensive. It's a better car to drive for a driver than M6, M6 is just too heavy.

Anyway, I'd consider if one option provides same output at smaller size and with less electricity, it becomes harder to choose. It is still a significant investment either way, and I'd be happier in the long run with a little more investment up front.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

does no body like the aquaticlife units? ive read they are solid units and par is very good. i run there bulbs in my hagen units and the colour is great.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

one thing i can back is current sucks.. i have a 24" NOVA EXTREME and it is no where near as bright as my hagen units.. i wish someone did a par test on the hagen units.. i know they are not individual reflectors but the reflector is a massive curve and seems to catch all the light and direct it down.. i personnaly will be buying 3 dual 48" units when i finally decide to get rid of my halides.. they are expensive but i personally believe there reflector is better then tiny individual reflectors.


----------

